# Bulk Tobacco Substitutes For Old-Favorites & Discontinued Blends



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Bulk Tobacco Substitutes For Old-Favorites & Discontinued Blends

Anyone try any of these, I'm interested in the Dunhill Nightcap substitute. Is it even close to the real thing, if not is it still a good blend?

Also what other bulk blends would you recommend for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Generally speaking most of the Altidas blends I have tried have not been good. Most are PG laced and will never dry out properly. I can't imagine that these are any different.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been contemplating an order to get a wide selection of these newer copy-cat blends.

Not just the Altadis, but the others by Sutliff Private Stock and some of the new "copies" by Russ Ouellette as well.

Perhaps this week an order will go off. I will share results ...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems that the more you like a particular blend, the less you like its substitute. I think it's more a personal bias than the tobacco but, saying that, I've not found very many that tasted much like what they were supposedly cloning. Often the newer tobacco used in the blend is just different, which makes sense since the original blending house has the advantage of being able to blend newer tobacco with the older to develop the consistency we all love. The "clone" blending house has to start from scratch.

I think what you're looking for is a blend that stands on its own rather than one that actually tastes like Nightcap, and you basically offered that as a possibility. Best thing to do for starters is to try the Nightcap substitute and see what you think. Off the top of my head, I can't think of any blends that remind me of the taste of Nightcap. Boswell's Northwoods was sorta close but doesn't contain the perique if I recall correctly, and if I further recall correctly, Nightcap used a very small amount of perique to enhance the aroma rather than the taste.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

DM, Oh, I totally agree. I like to try them because even if they don't even come close to being a faithful copy of the original, sometimes you find a decent blend. AM Pipe was that way for me, so I figure I'd try the others!

What's gone is gone and you really can never bring them back, but in the effort we could get some new classics or a decent smoke or two!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Never had the Nightcap so I really won't know the real thing b/c I'm not dropping $30-40 for a tin lol. I may just give it a shot anyways.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

From your link I've tried the Field and Stream which was cloyingly sweet - I mixed it up with some neutral virginias and burleys to make it smokable. I tried the Holiday Mixture and it's pretty good. Problem is I don't have a point of reference for either blend because I've never had them.

I considered ordering the Revelation copy but I'd like to hear from someone how it is.

I tried a 965 copy called 925 made by someone else (I can't recall right now) and it has way too much PG or something. Better off just getting a nice english that is still in production - there are so many available to us.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Sutliff Private Stock is just Altadis trying to make people think they not Altadis lol


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I'd try McClellands copy McClelland Bulk Pipe Smoking Tobacco Bulk Pipe Tobacco


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

xl4life said:


> I think I'd try McClellands copy McClelland Bulk Pipe Smoking Tobacco Bulk Pipe Tobacco


I think I'd trust that to be a better tobacco, I'll give it a try.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

there are tons of bulk blends in general that are "old favorites" on their own right.

there are a number of SG, GH, McClelland, PS blends that i could just buy in bulk and be happy for the rest of my smoking days with. i think the only blend i'd miss is Escudo, if i had to smoke bulks from here on out.

SG and GH, you can get pretty much a ton of the same stuff sold in tins, and they have some killer bulk blends as well.
McClellands has some famous bulk blends, but i'd be alright with #2015 and 5100...
PS, i'd be happy with LTF and LNF for years on end...

judging by your want for Dunhill blends w/ latakia, our tastes are far different, so i can't really recommend you much of anything.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

stoked said:


> I considered ordering the Revelation copy but I'd like to hear from someone how it is.


Try Cornell & Diehl's "Epiphany", which Bob Runowski blended to be a copy of the old Philip Morris version of Revelation before House of Windsor bought and changed the blend.

I have no personal knowledge of how close it is to the PM Revelation but Bob claims it is very close. That said, the blend stands on its own. I first bought a 1 oz sample of it and a week later bought 2 pounds. It's that good. Highly recommended.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Try Cornell & Diehl's "Epiphany", which Bob Runowski blended to be a copy of the old Philip Morris version of Revelation before House of Windsor bought and changed the blend.
> 
> I have no personal knowledge of how close it is to the PM Revelation but Bob claims it is very close. That said, the blend stands on its own. I first bought a 1 oz sample of it and a week later bought 2 pounds. It's that good. Highly recommended.


I love Epiphany, I've got a bag on the go right now. I didn't know that it was supposed to be like Revelation - duh - I guess I should spend more time with the thesaurus. I'll just stick with the epiphany then - thanks!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

stoked said:


> I love Epiphany, I've got a bag on the go right now. I didn't know that it was supposed to be like Revelation - duh - I guess I should spend more time with the thesaurus. I'll just stick with the epiphany then - thanks!


Just spend some time at www.tobaccoreviews.com and read the reviews. Granted, some of them are ludicrous but you'll see immediately which ones are worth reading.

I sample at least 6 new tobaccos per month. Epiphany is one of the two best discoveries I've found over the last 6 months or so, Astley's #44 being the other.


----------

